
In men, high testosterone can mean weakened immune response, study finds (2013) - jelliclesfarm
https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2013/12/in-men-high-testosterone-can-mean-weakened-immune-response-study-finds.html
======
LatteLazy
Isn't this already well known? Don't all steroidal hormones weaken the immune
system as a side effect of they're anabolic effects?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Yes. I was hoping to start a discussion.

Hypothetically: would chemical castration in men stop the assault of
infections..specifically virulent fast spreading ones.

